# Skiff anchor



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

Besides my stick anchor that I use for the flats. What's the best style/anchor for a 14' skiff?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

I use a small 3.5 lb danforth on SC16. It is small, cheap, and mostly used to position boat in conjunction with stick pin.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can find one, get one of those old window sash weights. Doesn't take up much space and easy to clean,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301023533823?lpid=82


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Is the bottom mud or sand? How much wind does it have to hold you in? How likely is it to get snagged up?

Answer these questions and you'll have your answer. 

I carry a mushroom for the bow because it seems we always fish over mud. I also carry a quick release Danforth as a stern anchor or for holding in really high winds and currents or harder bottoms. In deep, open water the mushroom is useless. Danforths suck in shallow soft bottoms because you have to let out so much line for them to hold whereas you can hard tie a mushroom off with 10' of line and use it like a stake anchor.

Nate


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

I use a 5lb folding grapnel for attended anchoring on my micro - holds well on any bottom as well as when beached. Compact size when folded makes it easy to get out from the 5" deck plate on my bow.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I use a 5lb folding grapnel for attended anchoring on my micro - holds well on any bottom as well as when beached. Compact size when folded makes it easy to get out from the 5" deck plate on my bow.


I've got the same anchor and don't like it at all! It can't hold hardly at all and takes way to long to finally bite no matter how much rope you have out. I can't get it to bite in hard bottom unless it wraps itself around a rock or ledge. I liked the mushroom anchor I used to have much more for soft bottom, and a danforth for anything else.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Besides my stick anchor that I use for the flats. What's the best style/anchor for a 14' skiff?


I use a SeaClaw anchor.. The aluminum/galvanized #8 model weighs around 4lbs, but will stop your skiff on a dime without the need for any chain. 

$35 shipped is a bargain too.

Link: http://www.seaclawanchors.com/products.html

The #6 is great for Gheenoes, small jon boats and Kayaks. Get the #8 for poling skiffs.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

On almost ANY anchor, the addition of a foot or two of heavy chain at the anchor end can increase holding power a lot.

Here is one of many articles discussing the value of some chain.

http://forums.iboats.com/boat-topics-questions-not-engine-topics/why-put-chain-anchor-355131.html

Rich


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

X2 for the Seaclaw. Best anchor I've ever owned. Plus you can rig the anchor with break away zip ties that will snap and effectively reverse the flukes so you don't lose ur anchor if on rocks, structure, etc.

Not sure if that link goes to the actual, original Seaclaw, I paid a lot more than that. I read something about copyright infringement or something. Not knocking link.


----------

